# Ubuntu Internet Zeitlimit?



## Chibaku-Tensei (13. September 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe das problem das meine Schwester Internetsüchtig ist, daher hat mein Vater gesagt das ich mich drum kümmern soll.
Ich breuchte ein programm mit dem ich zb. 2 Stunden einstellen kann und dann ist die Verbindung weg.
Am besten man kann auch Facebook...  sperren.
Nutze Ubuntu Ultimate 2.7.

Mfg Chibaku-Tensei


----------



## bleifuß90 (13. September 2010)

Für Facebook kann man ja ein URL Filter einrichten.
vllt. mit cron einfach die Ethernetverbindung deaktivieren. Oder nur von bis freigeben. Da deine Schwester Root Rechte benötigt um die Verbindung wieder zu aktivieren? Vielleicht vorher testen, wäre das doch ziemlich sicher.
Bestimmt lassen sich für den URL Teil auch udev Regeln definieren.


----------



## Chibaku-Tensei (13. September 2010)

Mmh

Des Problem ist halt das ich erst seit 3 Monaten Linux User bin und ich mich noch nicht so gut auskenne.
Der Pc den sie benutzt ist der für die ganze Familie und daher müsste man es machen das das Internet nur bei einem Profil Zeitlimit hat und die anderen haben ja ein Passwort.
Könnte ich von meinem Pc (auch Ubuntu) das irgendwie steuern?


----------



## bleifuß90 (13. September 2010)

mhh das wird tricky^^
da bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch überfragt, da eine Client Server Lösung zu benutzen....
da würde ich dich einfach mal zum Ubuntuusers Forum verweisen. Da wird dir eher geholfen, bzw. da gibt es die Profis und auch ein sehr Ausführliches Wiki zu jedem Thema.


----------



## Chibaku-Tensei (13. September 2010)

Wenn ich Windows installiere kann man des dan einfacher Lösen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. September 2010)

2 möglichkeiten

1. Manche Router bieten die Funktion das sie das internet Freischalten für eine Zeit und dann wieder speren wenn diese abgelaufen ist. Die Teile haben meist auch mehrere Zugänge etc also lassen sich da mehrere Zugänge verwalten.

2. Möglichkeit; du setzt deine schwester in eine eigene gruppe und gibst ihr nur minimale rechte. Und da du root bist kannst du mit einen entsprechenden Shelscript die internet Zeit einschränken. Eine gewisse Zeit also von 19 - 20 uhr oder so sollte kein Problem sein. Nur ein Zeitablauf wird schwierig. 
Und wenn sich deine Schwester mit ubuntu auskennt ja dann knackt sie einfach deine Shadow und hat das root Passwort. 

Also währe ein Router vlt das beste.


----------



## iRaptor (13. September 2010)

Wenn ihr eine Fritzbox habt geht das ganz einfach. 
Da wird dir dann auch Google helfen können.


----------



## Torley (14. September 2010)

Hat den der Familien rechner überhaupt linux oder doch windows?
Unter Windows 7 gibts schon sowas wie kinderschutz regelungen. Ich meine damit kann man auch das Internet einschränkten. bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Ansonsten gäbe es für windows alles mögliche an programmen.

Das mit dem Zeitlimit stell ich mir nicht so einfach vor, weil du ja erkennen must, ob sie immer noch im inet ist oder doch gerade eine pause einlegt und solitär spielt. Muss also an die Netzwerkadapter aktivität gekoppelt sein.

Torley


----------



## Bauer87 (14. September 2010)

Torley schrieb:


> Unter Windows 7 gibts schon sowas wie kinderschutz regelungen. Ich meine damit kann man auch das Internet einschränkten. bin mir aber nicht sicher.


Nope, das regelt nur USK-Freigaben und Zugriff auf den kompletten Rechner zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten. Das kann man auch mit Linux ganz leicht über Benutzerrechte realisieren. Internetzeit begrenzen dürfte auch klappen – schließlich kann man auch komplett den Internetzugriff sperren. Außerdem kannst du auch ganz leicht die Loginzeit pro Tag begrenzen:

Timekpr ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de oder
timeoutd ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass der Ansatz, den Internetanschluss zu kappen, eher zweifelhaft ist. Das was du „Internetsucht“ nennst, ist ein psychisch-sozial begründetes Verhalten, da braucht es keinen „Drogenentzug“. Viel wichtiger (und mindestens ebenso erfolgversprechend) wäre es, deiner Schwester Alternativen zum Surfen zu bieten.

In der ersten Zeit wird ihr Drang, auf Facebook zu gehen, immer noch recht groß sein und ihr müsst ihr ggf. helfen dagegen an zu kämpfen. Wahrscheinlich hat sie ständig das Gefühl, sie würde dort etwas verpassen. Wichtig ist, dass sie merkt, viel mehr zu verpassen, wenn sie ständig auf Facebook abhängt. Das gelingt aber nicht, indem man den Netzwerkstecker zieht.


----------



## Chibaku-Tensei (14. September 2010)

Torley:
Im Moment Linux hab aber Windows Xp auch da.

Promlem gelöst:
Nach einem langem Gespräch hat sich alles wieder beruhigt und sie hat eingesehen das was sie da betreibt schon fast extrem ist.Ich denke des is auch besser so wenn sie es selber einsieht.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


Mfg Chibaku-Tensei


----------



## Bauer87 (14. September 2010)

Das war es, was ich meinte. Schön, dass sie so schnell Einsicht hat.  Wenn ihr jetzt noch ein wenig zusammen offline unternehmt, sollte das Problem bald völlig gegessen sein. (Ansonsten fängt sie womöglich aus Langeweile wieder an.)


----------



## Chibaku-Tensei (15. September 2010)

Sie hat ja echte Freunde und ne psp,ps2 etc. 
darum weis ich nicht warum sie so oft und solang am Pc hockt


----------



## bleifuß90 (15. September 2010)

Chibaku-Tensei schrieb:


> Sie hat ja echte Freunde und ne *psp,ps2* etc.
> darum weis ich nicht warum sie so oft und solang am Pc hockt



Das wäre aber nur die eine Sucht gegen die andere auszutauschen. Das wäre das selbe wenn ich sagen würde, ich höre auf zu trinken dafür rauche ich ab jetzt. (exzessiv)


Jetzt aber mal die Frage, was ist oft? Was ist solang?


----------



## Chibaku-Tensei (16. September 2010)

Wenn man von der Schule kommt und dann bis 11-12 Uhr Nachts ununterbrochen dranhängt.Und am Wochenende den ganzen Tag am Pc hockt empfinde ich als Sucht.

Naja Sucht verschieben kann man das nicht nennen weil wenn sie zb. 2 Stunden PSP zockt dann was mit Freunden macht und dann am Pc hockt ist schon ander als wenn man ununterbrochen am Pc hockt.

Das beste ist wenn sie  möglichst viel abwechslung hat.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. September 2010)

Hmm irgenwie würde ich trotzdem ne Spere rein machen, weil 2Stunden PSP dann meinet wegen 4 Stunden Freund und dann wieder PC???
Wie Alt ist sie denn?
Bis ich 13 war durfte ich eine Stunde am Tag Fehrnsehen oder PC Spielen oder PSP, mehr nicht.
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Bauer87 (17. September 2010)

Sperren sollten eigentlich nur ein Notanker sein – wenn es ohne geht, sollten sie weg bleiben. Viel wichtiger ist, dass sie fest im sozialen offline-Leben verwurzelt ist und bleibt.

@ Chibaku-Tensei: Viele Suchtbarater würden dir erzählen, dass es so schnell zur Sucht werden kann – und mit Sucht wäre es wirklich unbequem. Wenn sie süchtig wird, kann sie nämlich gar nicht mehr ohne, was ja momentan noch gehen soll. Ich würde ihr definitiv nicht an den Kopf werfen, dass sie süchtig ist, das kann eure Bindung stören und eine mögliche Suchtgefahr noch erhöhen.


----------

